# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Chuyện ba người

## tranthinguyen1093

Có người nói, cuộc sống là một quá trình tìm kiếm tình yêu, mỗi một người đều phải tìm thấy 3 người. Người thứ nhất là người mình yêu nhất, người thứ hai là người yêu mình nhất và người thứ ba là bạn đồng hành trong suốt cuộc đời (bạn đời).

Trước tiên mình sẽ gặp được người mình yêu nhất, sau đó hiểu được cảm giác yêu. Chỉ có hiểu được cảm giác bị yêu, mới có thể phát hiện ra người yêu mình nhất. Khi đã trải qua cảm giác yêu và bị yêu, mới có thể biết được mình cần điều gì, và cũng sẽ tìm thấy người bạn điều thích hợp nhất trong suốt cuộc đời còn lại. 

Thật đáng tiếc, trong cuộc sống thực tế hiện tại, cả ba người này thường không cùng một người, người bạn yêu nhất không chọn bạn, người yêu bạn nhất lại không phải người bạn yêu nhất, và người bạn đời luôn luôn không phải là người bạn yêu nhất, cũng không phải là người yêu bạn nhất, chỉ là người xuất hiện vào lúc thích hợp nhất. 

Bạn sẽ là người thứ mấy trong cuộc sống của tôi? Không ai muốn thay đổi tình yêu của mình. Khi anh ta yêu bạn, đó là lúc anh ta thật sự yêu bạn. Nhưng khi anh ta không yêu bạn thì cũng thật sự là không yêu bạn, anh ta không thể giả vờ không yêu khi anh ta đang yêu bạn, cũng như anh ta không thể giả vờ yêu khi không yêu bạn. 

Khi một người không còn yêu mình, muốn rời xa mình, mình cần hỏi lại bản thân có còn yêu anh (cô) ta nữa không. Nếu bạn không còn yêu người ấy nữa thì xin đừng bao giờ vì lòng tự trọng mà không chịu rời xa người ấy. Nếu như bạn vẫn còn yêu người ấy, lẽ đương nhiên bạn sẽ hy vọng người ấy có được một cuộc sống hạnh phúc, vui vẻ, hy vọng người ấy được ở cùng người mình yêu, đừng bao giờ ngăn cản. Nếu bạn ngăn cản người ấy có được hạnh phúc thật sự của mình nghĩa là bạn không còn yêu anh (cô) ta nữa, và nếu như bạn không còn yêu thì bạn lấy tư cách gì chỉ trích anh ta bạc tình. 

Yêu không phải là chiếm hữu. Bạn thích mặt trăng, không thể đem mặt trăng cất vào trong hộp, nhưng ánh sáng của mặt trăng lại có thể chiếu sáng vào tận trong phòng bạn. Cũng như bạn yêu một người, bạn vẫn có thể có được người ấy mà không cần chiếm hữu và khiến người yêu trở thành một hồi ức vĩnh hằng trong cuộc sống. 

Nếu bạn thật sự yêu một người, phải yêu con người thực của anh ta, yêu mặt tốt cùng yêu cả mặt xấu, yêu cái ưu điểm lẫn khuyết điểm, tuyệt đối không nên vì yêu anh ta mà hy vọng anh ta trở thành con ngưọi mình mong muốn, nếu anh ta không được như ý bạn thì mình không còn yêu anh ta nữa. 

Yêu một người nào đó thật sự không nói ra được nguyên nhân vì sao yêu, bạn chỉ biết rằng, bất cứ lúc nào, tâm trạng tốt hay xấu thì bạn cũng đều mong muốn người ấy ở bên cạnh bạn, không một yêu cầu... Xa cách cũng là một thử nghiệm tình yêu. Tình yêu chân chính sẽ chẳng bao giờ trở thành tình yêu oán hận. 

Hai người yêu nhau, thích nhất là bắt bạn mình phải thề, phải hứa. Tại sao chúng ta lại bắt đối phương làm như vậy? Tất cả chỉ vì chúng ta không tin đối phương... Làm gì có chuyện biển cạn đá mòn, trời hoang đất lở, nếu có thì cũng không ai sống được đến ngày ấy...
Trong tình yêu, nói là một lẽ, làm là một lẽ. Người nói không dám tin điều mình nói và người nghe thì không tin điều mình nghe....

Bạn đã tìm được người thứ mấy cho cuộc đời của bạn?

----------


## thuthao813

*Trả lời: Chuyện ba người*

Thứ 4 thì sao nhỉ????????????????

----------

